# Tayloermade RSi-1 irons



## Hobbit (Jun 27, 2015)

Anyone got them? Going well, feeling good? Looking old quickly, or good quality lasting well?

After struggling with my long irons in a set of Titliest 712cb's I changed to Ping i25's (stiff CFS) earlier this year. Long game is now good but the short irons are dead, really dead.

Long story short, I've been offered a set of Taylormade RSi-1 irons with stiff KBS tapers.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## richart (Jun 27, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Anyone got them? Going well, feeling good? Looking old quickly, or good quality lasting well?

After struggling with my long irons in a set of Titliest 712cb's I changed to Ping i25's (stiff CFS) earlier this year. Long game is now good but the short irons are dead, really dead.

Long story short, I've been offered a set of Taylormade RSi-1 irons with stiff KBS tapers.

Thoughts anyone?
		
Click to expand...

 Smiffy has them. Enough said I think Brian.


----------



## BTatHome (Jun 27, 2015)

Can't help with the RSi1 but loving my RSi2 and they still look pristine

.... looking for a 4 iron and may end up with an RSi1 version for forgiveness!


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jun 27, 2015)

Smiffy loves from his posts. 

I too have RsI 2 with c tapers, I'm loving mine too. 

Worth a gamble but aren't you playing decent with a recent 0.4 cut down to 5.6...,...


----------



## richart (Jun 27, 2015)

RSi2's are lovely. I have been fitted for them, and now just waiting for the price to drop. RSi1's are a bit chunkier, and have stronger lofts. To be fair Smiffy has been hitting them well, and for him, long.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 5, 2015)

I love mine.
Have them in regular graphite so totally different to the shaft you are looking at Brian, but as far as the heads go I'm sold.
I personally don't find them chunky at all, and am hitting at least a club less, maybe two on some shots, than I was with my old Cobras. But that may be down to the shafts as reading the specs of both the RS1's and Cobra S3's they are very similar in loft and lie?
But as I say, I'm loving mine. I'd go as far as saying they are the best irons I've ever owned.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 26, 2015)

First outing with them today. A gross 75, 3 under h'cap. Hit a couple low off the face, and they still did the biz. Probably stuck more shots closer to the hole than I have for a long time, but putted poorly - 32 putts. Got a matchplay Q'final this week, so will try and fit in a spell on the practice ground before Friday.


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2015)

Interesting read, I fancy a change from my MP-52's and was considering Taylormade but the Tour Preferred MC Irons, not sure if they would be more forgiving though as they are a similar muscle back to my Mizzie's, but reading a lot about the RSi-1's recently I might take a closer look at them.


----------



## Jon321 (Jul 26, 2015)

Fish said:



			Interesting read, I fancy a change from my MP-52's and was considering Taylormade but the Tour Preferred MC Irons, not sure if they would be more forgiving though as they are a similar muscle back to my Mizzie's, but reading a lot about the RSi-1's recently I might take a closer look at them.
		
Click to expand...

We've got a taylormade demo day next Sunday. The two I'm interested in are the rsi 2's and the tour preferred mc's. I really hope the mc's suit me, love the look of them. 

Also planning to try out the 16 or 18 degree rsi uni if they have them.


----------



## robert.redmile (Jul 26, 2015)

They are dead good. Whenever my mates borrow them when we're just hitting a few balls they always comment how good they are. 
If you thin it, you'll be fine as they still fly miles.
hit it well and it feels beautiful, and your heart sings.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Jul 26, 2015)

Jon321 said:



			We've got a taylormade demo day next Sunday. The two I'm interested in are the rsi 2's and the tour preferred mc's. I really hope the mc's suit me, love the look of them. 

Also planning to try out the 16 or 18 degree rsi uni if they have them.
		
Click to expand...


I have Rsi2 and an UDI love em! Not sure you'll get to try the MC as I don't think they are part of the current range. Good luck and enjoy the testing.


----------



## hovis (Jul 27, 2015)

New tm irons out in November so they'll be a price drop on the horizon


----------



## YorkshireStu (Jul 27, 2015)

hovis said:



			New tm irons out in November so they'll be a price drop on the horizon
		
Click to expand...

If so, that's great as I have my eye on the RSi-1s to replace my ageing Burners but I'm waiting for the inevitable price drop once a new set comes. Any link to anything confirming new irons in November?


----------



## hovis (Jul 27, 2015)

YorkshireStu said:



			If so, that's great as I have my eye on the RSi-1s to replace my ageing Burners but I'm waiting for the inevitable price drop once a new set comes. Any link to anything confirming new irons in November?
		
Click to expand...

I've seen the design and professional photo's.   They look almost identical the the current rs range tbh.  There was no name on them though,  just a tp badge.  He said they won't print the name as if the photo leaks they can just claim its a prototype


----------



## YorkshireStu (Jul 27, 2015)

hovis said:



			I've seen the design and professional photo's.   They look almost identical the the current rs range tbh.  There was no name on them though,  just a tp badge.  He said they won't print the name as if the photo leaks they can just claim its a prototype
		
Click to expand...

Brill, thanks Hovis. As long as I don't go all gooey-eyed over the new ones, the RSi1s look like they'll do the trick.

I'm planning to compare them against the Callaway XRs and Ping G30s at a fitting first, just in case they're not for me!


----------



## hovis (Jul 27, 2015)

YorkshireStu said:



			Brill, thanks Hovis. As long as I don't go all gooey-eyed over the new ones, the RSi1s look like they'll do the trick.

I'm planning to compare them against the Callaway XRs and Ping G30s at a fitting first, just in case they're not for me!
		
Click to expand...

My pal is a club builder and is constantly badgering me to have the rsi tp's.  trouble is they're just too damn long.  Compared to my i20's i was getting 4 to 5 mph more ball speed off the tm's.  It may sound strange by i like how far my irons go.  I don't want them to be longer as it will open up a gap in my bag.   They are the first taylormade irons I've liked


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 27, 2015)

I know it sounds silly, but I keep getting caught out with how far the RS1's actually fly.
I'm hitting distances I could only dream about a year or two ago.


----------



## Fish (Jul 27, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I know it sounds silly, but I keep getting caught out with how far the RS1's actually fly.
I'm hitting distances I could only dream about a year or two ago.
		
Click to expand...

Is that not because you've gone to graphite shafts


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 27, 2015)

Fish said:



			Is that not because you've gone to graphite shafts 
	View attachment 16203

Click to expand...

I had graphite shafts in my previous Cobra S3's (the Ping i25's were a very short lived attempt at going back to steel).
I've had graphite before but these shafts are superb.  
The lofts of the RS1's are exactly the same as my old Cobra's, as are the lengths of the shafts


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 21, 2015)

I went for a fitting today.

I tried a Johns letters, Ping S55, Mizuno JPX850, RSI 2's and the RSI Forged TP.

The RSI forget TP's were absolutely beautiful to hit, they virtually hit it themselves.

I dont know whether to buy now, or wait till they come down in the sales, as never bought a set for more than Â£500 before.

They were miles better than the other ones I hit. Normally you narrow it down to 2 different types, but nothing else was even close.

Is there anyone not getting on with them and considering selling...........worth a try.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Is there anyone not getting on with them and considering selling...........worth a try.

Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Still feeling the love here.
Glad you liked them.
They're stonking aren't they


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 21, 2015)

Fish said:



			Interesting read, I fancy a change from my MP-52's and was considering Taylormade but the Tour Preferred MC Irons, not sure if they would be more forgiving though as they are a similar muscle back to my Mizzie's, but reading a lot about the RSi-1's recently I might take a closer look at them.
		
Click to expand...

Fish think carefully about this one.  I had the Tp cb's that true were awesome bats, and at the time of changing I was striping them beautifully.  I change to the mc's and instantly noticed how less forgiving they were.  In all honesty I got to 8 with the cb's and haven't shot lower than a buffer round all year.  Finally getting to grips now and my game is coming back slowly, but I'd really Steer anyone higher that 12 max away from the mc's.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2015)

Oddsocks said:



			Fish think carefully about this one.  I had the Tp cb's that true were awesome bats, and at the time of changing I was striping them beautifully.  I change to the mc's and instantly noticed how less forgiving they were.  In all honesty I got to 8 with the cb's and haven't shot lower than a buffer round all year.  Finally getting to grips now and my game is coming back slowly, but I'd really Steer anyone higher that 12 max away from the mc's.
		
Click to expand...

A bit like Medway Jon playing off 27 and buying a set of blades a few years ago.
With all due respect, I played with him when he had them. He hit one 4 iron "reasonably" well, but duffed almost every other shot with them, yet all he raved about after the game was his "flushed 4 iron"...


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 21, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I went for a fitting today.

I tried a Johns letters, Ping S55, Mizuno JPX850, RSI 2's and the RSI Forged TP.

The RSI forget TP's were absolutely beautiful to hit, they virtually hit it themselves.

I dont know whether to buy now, or wait till they come down in the sales, as never bought a set for more than Â£500 before.

They were miles better than the other ones I hit. Normally you narrow it down to 2 different types, but nothing else was even close.

Is there anyone not getting on with them and considering selling...........worth a try.

Click to expand...

My forged TP's, with KBS tour shafts must be illegal. Nothing should fly as well as that. Had a decent h'cap cut already.

But thought you'd be needing a set of cavity back shovels Pete?


----------



## moogie (Aug 21, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Anyone got them? Going well, feeling good? Looking old quickly, or good quality lasting well?

After struggling with my long irons in a set of Titliest 712cb's I changed to Ping i25's (stiff CFS) earlier this year. Long game is now good but the short irons are dead, really dead.

Long story short, I've been offered a set of *Taylormade* *RSi -1 * irons with stiff KBS tapers.

Thoughts anyone?
		
Click to expand...




Hobbit said:



*My forged TP's, * with KBS tour shafts must be illegal. Nothing should fly as well as that. Had a decent h'cap cut already.

But thought you'd be needing a set of cavity back shovels Pete?
		
Click to expand...



Bri..........I'm confused......
Which irons did you get.....??

RSI - 1 ,  game improvement type irons...??
Or
RSI TP Forged.........??


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 21, 2015)

I have Rsi 2 and still feeling the love here awesome bats and would certainly recommend them to be tried.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 21, 2015)

moogie said:



			Bri..........I'm confused......
Which irons did you get.....??

RSI - 1 ,  game improvement type irons...??
Or
RSI TP Forged.........??
		
Click to expand...

TP forged. Free of charge!! from the lad.


----------



## moogie (Aug 21, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			TP forged. Free of charge!! from the lad.
		
Click to expand...


Pensioners rates eh.....


----------



## Odvan (Aug 21, 2015)

You'll only be buying a half set anyway Pete, what with all those hybrids you carry 

Do they do em off the shelf 6i to PW?


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 21, 2015)

What's the distance like with these bats.. Is it predictable/constant with a good strike?


----------



## NWJocko (Aug 21, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			What's the distance like with these bats.. Is it predictable/constant with a good strike?
		
Click to expand...

Looking at adding another set to the collection mate!!?? :rofl:

Not had a hit with the new TM irons, trying to stop myself hitting anything new!!


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 21, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			What's the distance like with these bats.. Is it predictable/constant with a good strike?
		
Click to expand...

Knocking the flags out with the short irons, which I wasn't doing with the dodgy i25's Dave...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 21, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Still feeling the love here.
Glad you liked them.
They're stonking aren't they
		
Click to expand...

God loves a trier.

Surely when RSI 3 uber distance come out soon, a few apples will fall from the tree.

They are, comfortably better than any of the others I tried. Now I've just got to find the moolah, or wait until they come down in the sales.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 21, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			My forged TP's, with KBS tour shafts must be illegal. Nothing should fly as well as that. Had a decent h'cap cut already.

But thought you'd be needing a set of cavity back shovels Pete?
		
Click to expand...

I need newer "players" irons, ahem.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 21, 2015)

Odvan said:



			You'll only be buying a half set anyway Pete, what with all those hybrids you carry 

Do they do em off the shelf 6i to PW? 

Click to expand...

I've put the 5 iron back in recently, as hardly ever using the 2 hybrid, and dont hit it great anyway.

A "special order" said the direct golf man - whatever does he mean? A bit too direct, I feel.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Aug 21, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			What's the distance like with these bats.. Is it predictable/constant with a good strike?
		
Click to expand...

A 7 iron was going as far or farther than my old R9 6 iron.

I know they are probably jacked, but bad strikes go 90% the same distance.


----------



## Hobbit (Aug 21, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			A 7 iron was going as far or farther than my old R9 6 iron.

I know they are probably jacked, but bad strikes go 90% the same distance.
		
Click to expand...

The 7 iron is jacked 4* different to the Ping's, hence a longer ball flight. Consistency of distance across the full set builds confidence for shots into the green.


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 21, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			A 7 iron was going as far or farther than my old R9 6 iron.

I know they are probably jacked, but bad strikes go 90% the same distance.
		
Click to expand...


On the odd occasion I've lowered myself to try out TM irons I've found the distances varied,with some flying off into the sunset and others not so, both with a decent strike though.
It could be something related to the Plastic technology that's usually glued to the back of their irons 

Fortunately this isn't a problem I've ever encountered with my beautifully forged Mizunos. Good strike= repeatable distance.

These RS thingys sound promising though..





Think I'll book myself in at Toys r us for a fitting


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 21, 2015)

Pete '6 wedges' Liverbirdie.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 21, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			The 7 iron is jacked 4* different to the Ping's, hence a longer ball flight.
		
Click to expand...

When I leather one, I cannot believe the height that I'm getting, along with the distance.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 21, 2015)

That's what qwerty is afraid of.  Lol


----------



## Qwerty (Aug 21, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			When I leather one, I cannot believe the height that I'm getting, along with the distance.
		
Click to expand...

That'll be due to the new Aerospace Lego Tuning oriface. Apparently if you really leather them its possible to catch the ball before it comes down


----------



## Junior (Aug 21, 2015)

The RS TP's do look very very nice.....not sure about the KBS Tour Stiff shaft though.  When I tried it, the 120g, stiff C-taper shaft played a lot stiffer than what i'm used too .   

Now those Srixo irons . . . . . . .


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 21, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			A bit like Medway Jon playing off 27 and buying a set of blades a few years ago.
With all due respect, I played with him when he had them. He hit one 4 iron "reasonably" well, but duffed almost every other shot with them, yet all he raved about after the game was his "flushed 4 iron"...


Click to expand...

Exactly that's, with the old bats it as easy to count bad  shots, now it's easier to count the good ones


----------



## richart (Aug 21, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			When I throw one, I cannot believe the height that I'm getting, along with the distance.
		
Click to expand...

 Fixed for you Rob.


----------



## Jon321 (Aug 21, 2015)

Been trying out irons for the last couple of weeks. So far the rsi2's have been my favourites. Going for a hit of the tp's tomorrow. Anyone recommend a decent fitter within reach of Cambridgeshire, that specialises in taylormade?


----------



## BTatHome (Aug 21, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			The 7 iron is jacked 4* different to the Ping's, hence a longer ball flight. Consistency of distance across the full set builds confidence for shots into the green.
		
Click to expand...

Really? When I looked at the RSi TP lofts they were within 1 degree all the way through compared to my Ping i20's


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 21, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			When I leather one, I cannot believe the height that I'm getting, along with the distance.
		
Click to expand...

It's the when that's the issue.


----------



## Liqdaddymac (Aug 25, 2015)

BTatHome said:



			Really? When I looked at the RSi TP lofts they were within 1 degree all the way through compared to my Ping i20's
		
Click to expand...

I have gone from i20's to RSI Tp irons and am so glad I have. Shot my 2 lowest scores of the year in comps since having them (2 & 5 under gross).
The gapping is different....7 - pw are weaker than it was in the i20's by 1 degree, 6 iron same and 4&5 irons 1 degree stronger.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 26, 2015)

Just a word of warning to anyone playing TM clubs with "face slots"......

I played with a guy on Sunday who was also using the clubs I have, RS1's.
He has had a problem with the material in one of the face slots cracking.
He took the club back to his pro, who in turn contacted Taylormade.
"Apparently", Taylormade are only planning on a one year production run of these heads, and as such replacements will be hard to come by at some point in the future.
He has been told that if anybody suffers a failure of the club in this area, TM will refund purchasers in full for their sets.
Don't know how true this is.
I have checked my clubs, and they are absolutely fine.
Hopefully nothing to worry about.


----------



## Fish (Oct 28, 2015)

Is everyone still in love with these, I'm being treated to a set and thinking of going for the RSI 2's now, just need to find somewhere local to hit them again as the last time was at the Belfry TM Academy when they were first launched.

Anyone got any views on the stock shafts and fitting etc, as much info and experience you all have the better please.


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 28, 2015)

Fish said:



			Is everyone still in love with these, I'm being treated to a set and thinking of going for the RSI 2's now, just need to find somewhere local to hit them again as the last time was at the Belfry TM Academy when they were first launched.

Anyone got any views on the stock shafts and fitting etc, as much info and experience you all have the better please.
		
Click to expand...

I've got the RSI TP's and I love them.. Plenty of distance with a quite high ball flight as well.. I've put the KBS Tour stiff shafts in and they're really smooth.. I didn't go down the fitting route though as I'm not really a believer in standard fittings...


----------



## Fish (Oct 28, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I've got the RSI TP's and I love them.. Plenty of distance with a quite high ball flight as well.. I've put the KBS Tour stiff shafts in and they're really smooth.. I didn't go down the fitting route though as I'm not really a believer in standard fittings...
		
Click to expand...

I looked at these and would think (assume) they wouldn't be any tougher than my muscle back MP52's, I'm a little concerned that I don't take a backwards step to too much of a cavity back club so hence the RSI 2 choice against the RSI 1's but the TP's do appeal to me also


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 28, 2015)

Fish said:



			I looked at these and would think (assume) they wouldn't be any tougher than my muscle back MP52's, I'm a little concerned that I don't take a backwards step to too much of a cavity back club so hence the RSI 2 choice against the RSI 1's but the TP's do appeal to me also 

Click to expand...

I think Podge has just picked up a set of either the 1's or the 2's (not sure which).  He used them for the first time last week and got himself a nice little cut down to 15.. 

With regards to forgiveness, I've not noticed too much of an issue with the TP's being unforgiving.. If anything, they feel more forgiving than several sets I've tried recently.. The only club I've tried that I preferred was the Srixon Z745's, but the deal I got on the TP's was too good to miss...


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 28, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I've got the RSI TP's and I love them.. Plenty of distance with a quite high ball flight as well.. I've put the KBS Tour stiff shafts in and they're really smooth.. I didn't go down the fitting route though as I'm not really a believer in standard fittings...
		
Click to expand...

I have these too. And I find them easier to hit than the Titliest 712cb's I had.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 28, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			I've got the RSI TP's and I love them.. Plenty of distance with a quite high ball flight as well.. I've put the KBS Tour stiff shafts in and they're really smooth.. I didn't go down the fitting route though as I'm not really a believer in standard fittings...
		
Click to expand...

I did this but RSI2 not tp still loving mine!


----------



## JT77 (Oct 28, 2015)

I got the tp forged and they went great on the range during fitting. Good flight, good numbers, easy enough to hit, bought them over the mp15/25 I also tried.


----------



## Fish (Oct 29, 2015)

Going to try and drop into somewhere on my travels today and hit the TP against the RSI 2's and see where I go from there.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 29, 2015)

Still loving my RS1's. Best irons I've ever played with.
Getting forum distances with mine. 200 yard par 3 yesterday, through the back with a 4 iron, (and no, there wasn't a 20mph tailwind!!).


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 29, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Still loving my RS1's. Best irons I've ever played with.
Getting forum distances with mine. 200 yard par 3 yesterday, through the back with a 4 iron, (and no, there wasn't a 20mph tailwind!!). 


Click to expand...

Raised tee box ( about 50 yards )


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 29, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Raised tee box ( about 50 yards ) 

Click to expand...

Nope.
Hole was as flat as a witches tit.


----------



## Grieve14 (Oct 29, 2015)

I bought the RSI 2's a couple of months ago and I love them. No longer than my old clubs but a lot more forgiving. Then other day I hit my 6 iron right out of the toe and it still went on target and 184 yards according to game golf!


----------



## Fish (Oct 29, 2015)

Just been down AG and hit a few balls with the 7i RSI TP and I'm sold 
	


The KBS Tour C-taper shafts were great also but they can't fit those now due to not being the correct fittings, even though these will be ordered from TM  

So, I've got the 4 - P/W coming in the DG S300 Superlites which are similar but slightly lighter at 106 grammes and this gives me a slightly better and lower launch angle than I've got currently in my DG S300 XP's.

I hit them great on the monitor, Christmas has come early :whoo:

My MP-52's will be up for-sale very soon..:thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 29, 2015)

Fish said:



			Just been down AG and hit a few balls with the 7i RSI TP and I'm sold 
	View attachment 17380


The KBS Tour C-taper shafts were great also but they can't fit those now due to not being the correct fittings, even though these will be ordered from TM  

So, I've got the 4 - P/W coming in the DG S300 Superlites which are similar but slightly lighter at 106 grammes and this gives me a slightly better and lower launch angle than I've got currently in my DG S300 XP's.

I hit them great on the monitor, Christmas has come early :whoo:

My MP-52's will be up for-sale very soon..:thup:
		
Click to expand...


welcome to the dark side! :lol:

good luck with them and hope they serve you well.

strange about the KBS snainton are still selling them! sounds a fudge from AG to me....

http://www.snaintongolf.co.uk/product.php?source=base&xProd=12342&gclid=CIShrY_858gCFWrpwgodh8kO9A


----------



## Fish (Oct 29, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			welcome to the dark side! :lol:

good luck with them and hope they serve you well.

*strange about the KBS snainton are still selling them! sounds a fudge from AG to me....*

http://www.snaintongolf.co.uk/product.php?source=base&xProd=12342&gclid=CIShrY_858gCFWrpwgodh8kO9A

Click to expand...

No its not, they rang TM whilst I was in the store and I heard the conversation, I'm happy though, that's all that matters 

My relationship with Mizuno is now down to 3 wedges, a towel and some headwear 

OMG, am I turning into a TM fanboy


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 29, 2015)

Fish said:



			No its not, they rang TM whilst I was in the store and I heard the conversation, I'm happy though, that's all that matters 

My relationship with Mizuno is now down to 3 wedges, a towel and some headwear 

OMG, am I turning into a TM fanboy 

Click to expand...

fair enough at the end of the day as long as you are happy enjoy!  

Not sure even a fully fledged TM fan boy can ditch  wedges, though I did mine and came back to Cleveland.

Best start scouring for a TM Tour bag....... 

Or an adidas CFC one?


----------



## Fish (Oct 29, 2015)

pbrown7582 said:



			fair enough at the end of the day as long as you are happy enjoy!  

Not sure even a fully fledged TM fan boy can ditch  wedges, though I did mine and came back to Cleveland.

Best start scouring for a TM Tour bag....... 

Or an adidas CFC one? 

Click to expand...

Nah, I won't go down the road of matching bags to clubs, cost me a fortune doing that over the years, my H2NO is universal and a great waterproof bag so that's in for the long haul :thup:


----------



## moogie (Oct 29, 2015)

Yay



Fish said:



			No its not, they rang TM whilst I was in the store and I heard the conversation, I'm happy though, that's all that matters 

My relationship with Mizuno is now down to 3 wedges, a towel and some headwear 

OMG, am I turning into *LIVERPOOLPHIL* 

Click to expand...




NO,  it's just a set of clubs,  you will be fine......



Nice looking clubs,  a mate of mine has a set too :thup:


----------



## Fish (Oct 29, 2015)

Now that's just not funny, I'm going to be scarred for life now,                         do you realise the scale of what you've just done 

:smirk:


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 29, 2015)

Fish said:



			Nah, I won't go down the road of matching bags to clubs, cost me a fortune doing that over the years
		
Click to expand...

I'll give it 3 months.......


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 29, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I'll give it 3 months.......
		
Click to expand...

2 Santa will be along shortly.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 29, 2015)

Fish said:



			Now that's just not funny, I'm going to be scarred for life now,                         do you realise the scale of what you've just done 

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Just need to hit them like I do  :thup:


----------



## Fish (Oct 31, 2015)

Well I've just been informed they were paid for and ordered today, not sure how long they take to come from TM, just hope I can have them as soon as they arrive as I've not finished the jobs yet they are a bonus gift for.

If you hear of anyone interested in some MP-52's (4-P/W) give them a heads-up, mine will be up for-sale very soon.


----------



## Alex1975 (Oct 31, 2015)

Fish said:



			No its not, they rang TM whilst I was in the store and I heard the conversation, I'm happy though, that's all that matters 

My relationship with Mizuno is now down to 3 wedges, a towel and some headwear 

OMG, am I turning into a TM fanboy 

Click to expand...

Eeek, same thing happening to me. No Titleist clubs left in the bag and the dreaded TM and Callaway brands creeping in. Feels dirty but very right  I have managed to keep the Mizuno count up though, even added to it I think with the 3 iron. 

I had a set of JPX 825 Pro fitted with the DG SL shaft. It's an incradable shaft. A true low launch, low spin shaft with 106g weight. I loved them for two years but when I went back to 115g shaft I fell in love all over again. Anyhow, DG SL, playing profile of the DG but 20g lighter, awesome.

Just been looking at the TP and they are a handsome iron! Better looking than the PSI actually.


----------



## Fish (Nov 1, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Eeek, same thing happening to me. No Titleist clubs left in the bag and the dreaded TM and Callaway brands creeping in. Feels dirty but very right  I have managed to keep the Mizuno count up though, even added to it I think with the 3 iron. 

I had a set of JPX 825 Pro fitted with the DG SL shaft. It's an incradable shaft. A true low launch, low spin shaft with 106g weight. I loved them for two years but when I went back to 115g shaft I fell in love all over again. Anyhow, DG SL, playing profile of the DG but 20g lighter, awesome.

Just been looking at the TP and they are a handsome iron! Better looking than the PSI actually.
		
Click to expand...

Well I've now got a Mini-driver on its way, so, after a few gaping sessions it might find permanent residence in the bag which will mean another TM addition and another brand making way, this could mean only the bottom end of my bag (wedges & putter) are holding out


----------



## Alex1975 (Nov 1, 2015)

Be careful Robin, Mizuno will send round people in the dead of night..... You won't see them coming!


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 1, 2015)

Fish said:



			Well I've now got a Mini-driver on its way, so, after a few gaping sessions it might find permanent residence in the bag which will mean another TM addition and another brand making way, this could mean only the bottom end of my bag (wedges & putter) are holding out  

Click to expand...

Dirty!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 1, 2015)

Alex1975 said:



			Be careful Robin, Mizuno will send round people in the dead of night..... You won't see them coming!
		
Click to expand...

Always the ones you never see.


----------



## Fish (Nov 4, 2015)

Just on my way down to the Bridge and AG have just Tweeted this teaser


----------

